# Bolt Size ...



## jays69covt (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anyone know the size of the bolt that attached the Heater Hose Bracket to the Block on a Pontiac 400?

Thanks Jason


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

It attaches to the head on both the Pontiac motors I have. The bolt measures 5/8" (not counting the head).


----------

